# Tajima TFMX-II C1504 6 head is it any good?



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

We are thinking of buying in UK Tajima TFMX-IIC1504 machine - 6 heads 15 colour

Is this machine any good in reliability? We are thinking of buying from AJS Embroidery Services Ltd in UK 

Would really appreciate if someone can give feedback on AJS Embroidery Services Ltd on their support in UK? 


Any reviews of feedback will be much appreciated. I have read its a good machine but all reviews on sellers website not from actual people on this forum


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

1504 makes me think it is a 15 needle four head. Tajima is a good machine. If I didn't run Barudan that is what I would buy.


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

Its a 6 head 15 colour Tajima embroidery machine which we are thinking of buying - we do have an option for Barudan but Tajima is faster than Barudan


----------



## Smokestack (Aug 4, 2008)

I have this model 2 head ---> TFMX-IIC 1502

I absolutely love it. Totally reliable workhorse. I've been a screen printer for 23 years so when I bought the Tajima, it was a bit overwhelming at first. Then, not to mention the purchase of the digitizing software - DGML PULSE - MAESTRO. That cost of that software version alone could put the average person into a healthy debt BUT.... If i had the choice to make all over again, I would definitely choose the TFMX-IIC 1502 for a 2 head machine along with the software. I am sure you would wind up loving the 6 head version. Tajima is a solid choice!!


----------



## customcaps (Mar 27, 2009)

Tajima is a good machine,


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

1504 means 4 heads with 15 needles. 
1506 means 6 heads with 15 needles. 

we run 1506 for 7 years. It's been great for us. Once two days down whole and 1 head for two weeks. other than that, runs great. 

Boris


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

1504 means 15 needles, 4 heads. I think you mean 1506.

We have 2 x 1504 (4 heads - 15 needles), one Tajima Neo (Single head - 9 needles) and one Brother PR-620.

All I can say Tajima is a totally reliable workhorse, but a little bit problematic with thread tensions. Our machines are working around 12 hours, 5 days per week.

Take a look also to ZSK (made in germany) and Barudan. Stay away from chinese embroidery machines.

Bernina.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

adam hans said:


> "....Tajima is faster than Barudan"


Please explain this. I'd be interested to know why you'd think this. 

Single head machines can often run at a higher speed (less inertia) but stitch speed is most often determined by what you're embroidering..not what machine you are embroidering with.


----------

